# Should I?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been asked to donate an item for a silent auction being held at our state's B&B convention. (The invitation came from a B&B that carries my soap.) Along with said item I should also send 30-50 brochures with price lists (and I'm thinking I will also include a small sample). The item's value should be $50 or more.

What do you think.....good advertising opportunity or not? I did some google searches and see other states have similar conventions though some I found charge a hefty fee for vendors to actually set up a display in addition to donating a door prize, so it sounds reasonable enough. I had planned to send a small shop display filled with soaps but I'm not going to have time to finish it the way I'd like so now I'm looking at sending a crate with 6 full size soaps and 16 quarter bars (which is what I sell to B&Bs for their rooms). 

I need to keep it simple because the whole idea is for B&B owners to be able to pick up, handle, and replace soaps easily (and neatly) into whatever display/container I send. I don't think that's possible with a basket. And it has to fit in a flat rate box and none of my baskets will. :/ Any other ideas that can be put together quickly?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What an opportunity, not only would I be doing an extravagant door prize, I would be asking if I could donate to the goody bags also, so that everyone participating could have your soap and brochure in their hands! Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

It has always been inventory well spent for us to donate.
You never know who will see your product that is in the market.
Good luck on putting it together!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay....thanks for the input. I'm going back to my original idea and will do what it takes to get it done and probably just drive there to deliver...it's about a 45 minute drive so not too bad. I had dh build wood table-top shop display so people could see how the soap might look on display. Now I need to paint it, distress it, and come up with the signage. Going for a rustic/country look as so many B&Bs seem to have that going on and it fits in well with goats.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome! Can you share photos with us? It will be fun to see what you come up with.
Hope it pays off for you. Your products are very nice!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Have fun with it Kathy! Auction item decorating is alot funner than the same ole line packaging. Donating is good advertisement and gives a little bit of you to someone else Small additions that compliment your products (i.e. petals, cinnamon stick pieces, bark, herbs, lace) add to the appeal of the package. I like the sample idea with the brochure. Its alot of work but people at least get exposed to your product where as they may just walk on by and not even notice.
Tam


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I think it is a wonderful opportunity. If you need consumer quotes for how good your soaps/lotions are, just let me know. I'll be happy to attest!


----------

